
Ask HN: My dad just retired. What should he do? - jharohit
My dad is a Physics grad who has spent his entire life in Accounting and Taxation. Is fairly OK with tech but took early retirement since he wanted to &quot;try something else&quot;. This has mainly resulted in Netflix so far.<p>I am seriously not sure how I should advise him on what he should  constructively do next to remain engaged and active (mentally and physically).<p>A lot of my friends are in a similar situation with their current parents. Feel like for this is starting to become a problem for all recent retirees! (Just tech savvy enough to browse apps&#x2F;web but not motivated enough to learn programming)<p>P.S. We end up going into these deep topics like Universal Basic Income where his perspective from age and experience brings new dimensions https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;jharohit&#x2F;status&#x2F;1097852468048814080?s=19
======
quag
I have been helping non-programmers at work “get into things to do with
computers” for the last two years. I’m happy to have a chat with you or him,
if you like. There are plenty of interesting things to get into, but mindset,
motivation, and intentions are the main obstacles.

------
peapicker
Does he have any other hobbies?

Based on my hobbies, I know I plan on writing plugins for DAWs and writing
more experimental electronic music, and to keep on playing guitar and bass
until I can't for some reason like bad arthritis.

------
hsnewman
I'm about to retire, and am looking at hobbies that are good for lifelong
health, like biking, hiking, walking and the sort.

~~~
jharohit
Those are great goals! Honestly I have heard the same from my Dad and also
from my friends' parents. But nothing really incentivizes you apart from just
the will to do that!

